# Hola gang...



## mommy_mac (Apr 8, 2005)

just another MAC lover


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 8, 2005)

Welcome mommy_mac!! I hope you enjoy Specktra!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 9, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## charms23 (Apr 9, 2005)

Hello and welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 6, 2005)

Welcome to Spacktra


----------



## jamiemeng (May 6, 2005)

welcome to specktra


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 27, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!






We <3 MAC lovers!!


----------

